

Software Engineering? Maybe not.  - edw519
http://metaphorcrash.blogspot.com/

======
biohacker42
_Over time I will offer an analysis of why software doesn’t work very well. I
am an insider..._

So am I, but I don't write ranting blog posts about it. But if you'll allow me
to beat you to the punch:

Money is king. As a recent and much better written article on chip programming
pointed out, electrical (hardware) engineering is both smaller in problem
scope and much, much, much more thoroughly tested. That is because hardware
recalls are FAR more expensive then releasing a software patch. Management
knows this.

Money is king.

------
lincolnq
My astroturf detector is going off. This looks like one of those
guerrilla/viral marketing campaigns. Where does this come from and who is
doing it?

------
LogicHoleFlaw
metaphor crash is coming?

